# nautilus 2-28.4 checksum error



## trybeingarun (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi all,
When I try to install nautilus I am getting Checksum errors. I updated my ports tree and still am getting the same error


```
[arun@hogwartz /usr/ports/x11-fm/nautilus]$ sudo make fetch
===>  Found saved configuration for nautilus-2.28.4
[arun@hogwartz /usr/ports/x11-fm/nautilus]$ sudo make checksum
===>  Found saved configuration for nautilus-2.28.4
=> MD5 Checksum mismatch for gnome2/nautilus-2.28.4.tar.bz2.
=> SHA256 Checksum mismatch for gnome2/nautilus-2.28.4.tar.bz2.
===>  Refetch for 1 more times files: gnome2/nautilus-2.28.4.tar.bz2 gnome2/nautilus-2.28.4.tar.bz2
===>  Found saved configuration for nautilus-2.28.4
=> nautilus-2.28.4.tar.bz2 doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/gnome2.
=> Attempting to fetch from http://ring.k-opti.com/archives/X/gnome/sources/nautilus/2.28/.
Initializing download: http://ring.k-opti.com/archives/X/gnome/sources/nautilus/2.28/nautilus-2.28.4.tar.bz2
HTTP/1.1 404 Not Found
=> Attempting to fetch from http://ftp.unina.it/pub/linux/GNOME/sources/nautilus/2.28/.
Initializing download: http://ftp.unina.it/pub/linux/GNOME/sources/nautilus/2.28/nautilus-2.28.4.tar.bz2
HTTP/1.1 404 Not Found
=> Attempting to fetch from ftp://ftp.cse.buffalo.edu/pub/Gnome/sources/nautilus/2.28/.
Initializing download: ftp://ftp.cse.buffalo.edu/pub/Gnome/sources/nautilus/2.28/nautilus-2.28.4.tar.bz2
File size: 6045403 bytes
Opening output file nautilus-2.28.4.tar.bz2.6
Starting download

Connection 1 finished                                                          ]
Connection 0 finished                                                          ]
Connection 2 finished                                                          ]
[100%] [..................................................] [  37.1KB/s] [00]

Downloaded 5903.7 kilobytes in 2:39 seconds. (37.08 KB/s)
===>  Found saved configuration for nautilus-2.28.4
[B]=> MD5 Checksum mismatch for gnome2/nautilus-2.28.4.tar.bz2.
=> SHA256 Checksum mismatch for gnome2/nautilus-2.28.4.tar.bz2.[/B]
===>  Giving up on fetching files: gnome2/nautilus-2.28.4.tar.bz2 gnome2/nautilus-2.28.4.tar.bz2
Make sure the Makefile and distinfo file (/usr/ports/x11-fm/nautilus/distinfo)
are up to date.  If you are absolutely sure you want to override this
check, type "make NO_CHECKSUM=yes [other args]".
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-fm/nautilus.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-fm/nautilus.
[arun@hogwartz /usr/ports/x11-fm/nautilus]$
```

I guess running 
	
	



```
make NO_CHECKSUM=yes
```
 is not a good idea either...


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 29, 2009)

You may have a partial download stuck in your distfiles. Search in /usr/ports/distfiles (I think there's a gnome2 directory under that) and delete the nautilus tarball completely. Then try the port again.


----------

